# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Vocht in longen/gevoel te stikken

## dolfijntjemonique

Hallo,
Ben nieuw hier, dus weet niet of het zo op de juiste manier gebeurd, daar komen we wel achter.

3 jaar geleden werd mijn galblaas samen met 13 galstenen verwijderd via een kijkoperatie. Voordien nam ik al omeprazole omdat ik anders vreselijke maagkrampen e.d. krijg. Neem nog steeds omeprazole. Probeer soms om het af te bouwen maar dat gaat gepaard met veel pijn. Nu is het al enkele keren gebeurd dat ik 's nachts wakker schiet en enorm begin te hoesten waarbij het dan ook nog lijkt of ik stikken ga en vooral niet meer ademen kan.
Heb ook al sinds de operatie een erg dikke watermaag. Het is vooral doodeng om zo wakker te worden met dat stikgevoel en niet ademen kunnen. Weet ook niet of het wat met longen, maag, of evt. hart kan te maken hebben (longoedeem,embolie???) wie herkent zich wat in de verhaal en vooral hoe pak ik dit aan. Ideëen???
Laat maar horen, aub.

Een ongeruste levensgenieter.

----------


## katje45

> Hallo,
> Ben nieuw hier, dus weet niet of het zo op de juiste manier gebeurd, daar komen we wel achter.
> 
> 3 jaar geleden werd mijn galblaas samen met 13 galstenen verwijderd via een kijkoperatie. Voordien nam ik al omeprazole omdat ik anders vreselijke maagkrampen e.d. krijg. Neem nog steeds omeprazole. Probeer soms om het af te bouwen maar dat gaat gepaard met veel pijn. Nu is het al enkele keren gebeurd dat ik 's nachts wakker schiet en enorm begin te hoesten waarbij het dan ook nog lijkt of ik stikken ga en vooral niet meer ademen kan.
> Heb ook al sinds de operatie een erg dikke watermaag. Het is vooral doodeng om zo wakker te worden met dat stikgevoel en niet ademen kunnen. Weet ook niet of het wat met longen, maag, of evt. hart kan te maken hebben (longoedeem,embolie???) wie herkent zich wat in de verhaal en vooral hoe pak ik dit aan. Ideëen???
> Laat maar horen, aub.
> 
> Een ongeruste levensgenieter.


Hoi,

Ik kan je eigenlijk alleen maar adviseren om naar je arts te gaan. Je maakt je duidelijk zorgen.

----------

